# ???



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

hey everyone... i have been thinking of setting up a saltwater aquarium and was just looking for some suggestions. any information is welcome. i know absolutely nothing about saltwater but i am researching it... it will be a couple of months before i can get one going though... thanks


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Make sure the tank is 30 gallons or larger. You'll be happier with your stocking capabilities and while more expensive, larger is more stable.


----------



## PetMax (Jun 18, 2005)

Simpte said:


> Make sure the tank is 30 gallons or larger. You'll be happier with your stocking capabilities and while more expensive, larger is more stable.


I agree but i would suggest a 55 gallon. The larger the tank, the more forgiving your tank will be to mistakes. It really isnt that hard, just need a couple extra pieces of equipment that freshwater.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm going to give you the best advice I can at this early point in your quest:

The most important piece of nifty whiz-bang technology to help you succeed that I can suggest would be a Bio-Optic Organized Knowledge device, or B.O.O.K.. 

BOOK is a revolutionary breakthrough in technology: no wires, no electric circuits, no batteries, nothing to be connected or switched on. It's so easy to use, even a child can operate it.

Compact and portable, it can be used anywhere -- even sitting in 
an armchair by the fire—yet it is powerful enough to hold as much information
as a CD-ROM disc. Here's how it works:

BOOK is constructed of sequentially numbered sheets of paper (recyclable),
each capable of holding thousands of bits of information. The 
pages are locked together with a custom-fit device called a binder which keeps the sheets in their correct sequence.

Opaque Paper Technology (OPT) allows manufacturers to use both sides 
of the sheet, doubling the information density and cutting costs. Experts are
divided on the prospects for further increases in information density; 
for now, BOOKS with more information simply use more pages.

Each sheet is scanned optically, registering information directly into 
your brain! A simple flick of the finger takes you to the next sheet. BOOK may be taken up at any time and used merely by opening it.

BOOK never crashes or requires rebooting, though like other display 
devices it can become unusable if dropped overboard. The "browse" feature allows you to move instantly to any sheet, and move forward or backward as you wish. Many come with an "index" feature, which pin-points the exact
location of any selected information for instant retrieval.

An optional "BOOKmark" accessory allows you to open BOOK to the 
exact place you left it in a previous session—even if the BOOK has been closed. BOOKmarks fit universal design standards; thus, a single BOOKmark can be used in BOOKs by various manufacturers.

You can also make personal notes next to BOOK text entries with an 
optional programming tool, the Portable Erasable Nib Cryptic Intercommunication Language Stylus (PENCILS).

Portable, durable, and affordable, BOOK is being hailed as a precursor of 
a new entertainment wave. Also, BOOK's appeal seems so certain that thousands of content creators have committed to the platform and investors are reportedly flocking. Look for a flood of new titles soon. 

Yep, when it comes to learning about saltwater aquarium keeping, the internet is okay, but BOOK is really what you need. There is so much disorganized and contradictory info on the 'web that it's impossible for a beginner to know even what questions to ask, let alone how accurate the answers may be. If you spend a few bucks on a few books, and then actually read them a few times each, you will save yourself hundreds of dollars and a lot of hassle & heartbreak.

It's really strange that people so ROUTINELY spend a fortune on fish after fish, only to watch them die, yet flatly refuse to buy the books which will save the lives of their pets and save them a bundle in the process. While your questions here are of course VERY welcome, I know you'll find that you'll be able to get better, more useful answers once you learn, from reading, just what questions to ask.

Now, all that said, I'll tell you the same lame thing I've been saying for years: The differences between Freshwater and Saltwater are somewhat like the differences between Baseball and Softball. They're basically the same, but a few small critical rules changes makes for a whole new game. In a lot of ways, saltwater is actually easier than freshwater, believe it or not, but only if you accept the fact that the differences, while small, simply cannot be ignored.
The first rule is that saltwater is expensive. Any steps taken to try to get around this fact will invariably result in the wasted expenditure of more money than doing it right the first time would have cost. For example, the two suggestions above to start with a big tank are absolutely correct. Things can go very wrong, very quickly, in a beginner's tank ( or anyone's ) and the bigger the tank, the more time you have to fix things before everything dies, for reasons that you'll understand as your studies progress. Don't worry, though; you've come to the right place, and once we're done with you your fish will be safe and happy.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha your funny oddsalt :-D


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I laughed so hard I saved it on my computer


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

are you being sarcastic lexus?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

no I actually did save it!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

OldSalt, cool! lol gonna have to just do that each time get message lol


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

omg old salt... that was the funniest thing ever!!! i didnt get it at first, but hehehe yeah im gonna go to the bookstore this weekend! thanks so much


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

how much does it cost to get one set up and running... a reef set up with LR and everythingi heard it was 50 dollars per gallon
would a 100 gallon be good? or do i need to do like a 50 since im a "n00b"?
or maybe just any suggestion on how big would be best... i just want a nice community tank with.. clownfish. hah dunno what fish go with clownfish so cant really plan from there... i like the ones that look all velvety, almost soft, kinda like nemo i guess
thanks!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

well 100g u definetal going to need to get a good skimmer, lots more LR, and stuff, after 50g's its good then just goes with how much can afford lol

and lighting alone for a 100g prolly run $200-$300 range alone. But if cost not a problem, tell us and we can creat ur shopping list, hehe


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

lol... ive decided just to focus on the freshwater fish i have now and giving them the best lives a fishie can ask for


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

no.......go to SW.cross over to the dark side to learn power....


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You don't know the power of the salt side!

About 15 bucks per gallon is what you'll need, not 50. After the hurricanes, you can very often find some very cheap deals in the Thrifty Nickel type papers all over Florida. People with no electric power and pending insurance checks are often happy to let their setups go for super-cheap, especially the live rock which they don't want to see die. 
It's something to consider. If you plan ahead and save some money for just that time, you can get some great stuff at a huge savings.


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

thanks alot! maybe when i turn 18 ill start looking into it... lol then i will come to the dark side :wink: 
i still love saltwater! i just have some upgrading i need to do in freshwater before i focus on it! thanks though


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

baby~doll said:


> thanks alot! maybe when i turn 18 ill start looking into it... lol then i will come to the dark side :wink:
> i still love saltwater! i just have some upgrading i need to do in freshwater before i focus on it! thanks though


in the meantime you can learn  thats plenty of time to soak it all in your brain


----------



## Brad (Jun 29, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> I'm going to give you the best advice I can at this early point in your quest:
> 
> The most important piece of nifty whiz-bang technology to help you succeed that I can suggest would be a Bio-Optic Organized Knowledge device, or B.O.O.K..
> 
> ...


Wow dude.. I am amazed. I wish I could find that video again. I remember it but I just don't remember where it was


----------

